# dog needed?



## miken (Sep 21, 2009)

I am going to ND in 2 weeks on a waterfowl trip and I am kicking around the idea of buying an upland game tag. The problem is we won't have a dog with us. Is this a problem or can we do alright walking fence rows and that sort of thing?
Thanks


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

my first year to north dakota (1997) i did not take my dog. she was getting old and i was primarily after snow geese. i never went without a dog again! i did real well on grouse since they tend to flush wild anyway. huns were taken, but it was a bad year for pheasants(lousy year actually) and i had my work cut out for me. i did however do ok and kill birds. for grouse, look around shelter belts, crp with what looks like a type of alfalfa (grass alone usually is not enough), and sunflower field (especially next to said crp). huns can be a little tough to find without a dog. you will see them on the roads at sundown, but afternoons can have them hard to find. if you are willing to work at it a little, you can have a good time on the upland birds. even without the dog. late season grouse are actually easier to hunt without the dog.


----------

